# مشاريع رائعة للمعمارية زها حديد



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

Phaeno Science Center
Wolfsburg, Germany 






















يتبع ...​


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

يتبع ..​


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

يتبع ....​


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

يتبع ...​


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

يتبع ..​


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

Central Building - BMW Plant
Leipzig, Germany 






















يتبع ..​


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

يتبع ..


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

يتبع ...​


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

Ordrupgaard Museum Extension
Copenhagen, Denmark 






















يتبع ..​


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

يتبع ...​


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

يتبع ..​


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

يتبع ..​


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

EuskoTren Headquarters
Durango, Spain


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

High Speed Station
Napoli Afragola
Italy


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

Central Building - BMW Plant
Leipzig, Germany 























يتبع ..​


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

[












[/CENTER]


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

Bergisel Ski Jump 2002
Bergisel Mountain, Austria


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

Temporary Guggenheim Museum 
Tokyo, Japan


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

MAK, Vienna





















يتبع ..​


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

هذه صورة للمعمارية زها حديد البريطانية ذو الأصل العراقي


----------



## اللص الطائر (31 ديسمبر 2006)

المشاريع جمييييييييييييييييييلة جدا


----------



## فوستر (4 يناير 2007)

معمارية عراقية بطلة وجريئة في التصاميم
لم ار معمارية مثل زهاء حديد


----------



## architecte algerie (4 يناير 2007)

مشاريع رائعة


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (10 سبتمبر 2007)

أشكرك لأخي العزيز على هذة الصور الجميلة للمعمارية العراقية زها حديد ..........

:1:سعيد السعيدي / العراق


----------



## المهندس-8- (13 سبتمبر 2007)

تصاااااااااميم قمه في الروعه ...............

مشكوووووووووور على النقل ...........





تحياتي


----------



## maya_arch (14 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الرمادي وبارك الله فيك والله الصور رائع جدا
والتصميم مميز 
رمضان كريم عليك


----------



## يزن العرابي (14 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يجزكو الخير 
و كل عام وانتو بخير


----------



## م.جمال العبري (15 سبتمبر 2007)

بالفعل بالفعل مشاريع جميلة جدا جدا .. انا معجب جدا بهذا الابداع والتميز.


----------



## سامرائية (15 سبتمبر 2007)

حياك يا ابن الرمادي ......

بس لو كنت اتضيفلنا المواقع اللي نزلت منها هالمشاريع
او تكون المخططات اوضح لانو ما قدرت افهم المساقط او المواقع 

بس الك كل الشكر..


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (15 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااا ووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## eng_roro4a (18 سبتمبر 2007)

الصور خياليه وروعه اوى


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (19 سبتمبر 2007)

مشاريع رائعة .
والحمدلله طلع من واحد


----------



## أبن الفيحاء-حسن (7 أكتوبر 2007)

احسنت يابن الرمادي
موضوع جميل


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (7 أكتوبر 2007)

يسلموووو أخي الرمادي على مجهودك الرااااائع 

جزاااااك الله ألف خير


----------



## معماريه مبتدئه (24 أكتوبر 2007)

مشارريع اكثر من رائعه عاشت اايدددك


----------



## nectar-arch (25 أكتوبر 2007)

مشاريع رائعة للمعمارية العراقية زها حديد
هي المعمارية المشهورة الوحيدة في العالم 
لايوجد معمارية مشهورة مثلها في العالم
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## master-z (25 أكتوبر 2007)

very nice topic


----------



## معمارية جديدة (25 أكتوبر 2007)

روووووووووووووعة اموت بزهاوي الوردة
مثلي الاعلى بالعمارة
شكرا اخوية رمادي ويارب نتخرج ونرفع اسم بلدنه


----------



## abu jakob (25 أكتوبر 2007)

phantastic OR 
!?!?!?!?


----------



## sasy0o0o (26 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخ الرمادى على هذة المشاريع الرائع لمعمارية مبدعة
وحقيقة رائعة
جزاك الله خيرا على النقل الرائع


----------



## مهندسة متمرسة (26 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا أخوي عالمشاريع جدا جدا جدا رائعة وبذلت جهد مشكووووور
تحياتي لك مهندسة متمرسة


----------



## فلنساوي خطير (29 فبراير 2008)

شغل رائع لانسانة لا تتصف بالروعة


----------



## رااااكان (29 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر على هذه الصور 
وجزاك الله خير...


----------



## elkplawy (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك ونرجو المزيد


----------



## زياد قباني (1 مارس 2008)

عمل جبار فعلاً


مشكورين


----------



## freeribo (1 مارس 2008)

مشاريع جميلة جدا

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ارك لافر (1 مارس 2008)

شكرا عالمجهود الرائع


----------



## dr.hayfaa (1 مارس 2008)

Thank u good job


----------



## newart (1 مارس 2008)

أعمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال رائعة بكل معنى الكلمة


----------



## موج البحر (2 مارس 2008)

رووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## سارا الحلوة (6 مارس 2008)

مشاريع اكثر من رررررررررررائعة وانا بحب جدا مدرسة زهاء حديد واعمالها التفكيكية المعمارية


----------



## منصور سعيد (6 مارس 2008)

أخي العزيز... 

نقل رائع ومجهود جميل.... 

زاها حديد من افضل المعماريات اللي اشوفها... مبدعه بشكل مب طبيعي... دوم هالشيء 

عزيزي يعطيك العافية 

لك كل التحيه 

منصور


----------



## م حسناء (7 مارس 2008)

انا سعيده بهذه المهندسه المشرفه البنات


----------



## الواصلي (16 مايو 2008)

مشكور صور روعه ومجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## ميدو وليد (16 مايو 2008)

yaaaaa yaaaaaaaaaaa yaaaaaaaaa 7agat fe 5ayet elraw3a shokran gedan a5y elme3mary elramady


----------



## قـاصد كريم (9 يوليو 2008)

خيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييال


----------



## المهندسة دنيا (10 يوليو 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافية على هالصور الحلوة
و خلينا دائما متعاونين


----------



## first-arch (11 يوليو 2008)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر النوبي (11 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
المشاريع تحفة


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (20 يوليو 2008)

زهاء حديد - اشهر المعماريين العرب

المعمارية العراقية "زها حديد" ، التي تعتبر الأنثى الأولى في التاريخ الحديث التي قفز اسمها إلى مصاف عظماء العمارة العالمية ، حيث فازت زها بجائزة "بريتزيكر" المرموقة في مجال التصميم المعماري لهذا العام ، والتي تعادل جائزة نوبل في الهندسة المعمارية، وهذه هي المرة الأولى التي تفوز فيها امرأة بهذه الجائزة كما أنها أصغر من فاز بها سناً 


نشأت : زها حديد
زها حديد .. مهندسة معمارية عراقية الأصل ،ولدت في بغداد عام 1950، وهي ابنة السياسي الليبرالي والاقتصادي العراقي المعروف محمد حديد (الموصل 1906 ـ لندن 1998)، ( .
أنهت زها دراستها الثانوية في بغداد ، وأكملت دراستها الأولية في الجامعة الأميركية في بيروت 1971 ، ثم التحقت بالدراسة في بريطانيا تحت إشراف "الكولهاس" ، وتدربت في مدرسة التجمع المعماري في لندن (Architectural Association ) ، ثم عملت في بريطانيا بعد تخرجها عام 1977 مع "مكتب عمارة الميتروبوليتان" مع المهندس المعروف "ريم كولهاس" والمهندس المعماري "إيليا زينيليس" ، وذلك بالتوازي مع عملها كمعيدة في كلية العمارة والتي خلالها التقت تيار "التفكيكية" المعماري الذي اشتهرت به بعد ذلك ، إلى أن بدأت العمل بمكتبها الخاص ابتداء من العام1987 
وحصلت زها على شهادات تقديرية من أساطيل العمارة مثل الياباني "كانزو تانك" وعملت كأستاذة زائرة أو أستاذة كرسي في عدة جامعات في أوروبا وأميركا منها "هارفارد" و "شيكاغو" و "هامبورج" و "اوهايو" و "كولومبيا" و "نيويورك" و "ييل" . 

وتنتمي زها حديد إلى المدرسة "التفكيكية" المعمارية ، وهي مدرسة فكرية معمارية حديثة تقوم على أسس المدرسة "التفكيكية" الأدبية التي أسسها الفيلسوف الفرنسي "جاك ديريدا" في السبعينات . 

وتضم هذه المدرسة عددا كبيرا من المعماريين الحداثيين الرافضين لأسس العمارة التقليدية في عمارة السبعينات ، وأشهرهم : "بيتر آيزنمان" و "فرانك جيري" و و "برنادر تشومي" و "توم ماني" . وتشترك أعمال هذه المجموعة بعدة صفات أهمها إنها تستخدم أشكالا هندسية غير مألوفة تجمعها علاقات هجينة عن المتعارف عليه معماريا 
اشتهرت زها حديد بتصميماتها التي تنزع إلى الخيال والمثالية التي كانت تعد احيانا غير قابلة للتنفيذ ، وبخاصة أن أبنيتها تقوم على دعامات عجيبة ومائلة . وعند معاينة أعمال زهاء نلاحظ للوهلة الأولى القلق وعدم الاستقرار صريحاً على تلك الأعمال، وكونها فاقده للطمأنينة والاستقرار البصريين ، بالرغم من تعاملها الحذر مع المساحات التي تبدو وكأنها زبدة قطعت بسكين . 

لكن بعض النقاد لاحظ حالة من الصرامة في تصميماتها ، تستند في أساسها على توسع ظاهري مستمد من طاقة كامنة مبثوثة هنا وهناك في الفضاءات المعمارية ، وكذلك من حالة الاسترسال إلى الفضاءات الخارجية بشكل لا متناهٍ ، مما يعكس حالة الخلفية الإسلامية لنشأتها ، والذي يلتقي مع التناغم والاستمرارية بين الفضاءات الداخلية والخارجية للعمارة الإسلامية ، ناهيك عن حالة التجريد الزخرفي الذي لا يحده الإطار المحدد للسطوح . 

وقد ربط البعض بين تلك الحالة وبين استرسال خطوط الخط العربي وانسيابها ، والذي يمكن أن يكون قد اثّر في بواطن خيالها المعماري الذي جعل خطوطها المتموجة تحظى بالأسبقية في التصميمات
وكتب اندرياس روبي عن مشاريعها :"أن مشاريع زهاء حديد تشبه سفن الفضاء تسبح دون تأثير الجاذبية في فضاء مترامي الأطراف. أنها لا تملك علو ولا اسفل . أنها لا تملك واجهة ولا خلف. أنها مباني في حركة انسيابية في الفضاء المحيط". واضاف :" ومن مرحلة الفكرة الأولية لمشاريع زهاء إلى مرحلة التنفيذ تقترب سفينة الفضاء إلى سطح الأرض . وفي استقرارها تعتبر اكبر عملية مناورة في مجال العمارة . وتختلف زهاء في عمارتها عن العمارة التراثية في أنها تفرق بين المسقط والعمارة وبين المسقط والمبنى خلافها هذا غير قابل للمساومة ".. 
وعادة ما يكون اهتمام المهندس المعماري في نوع من أنواع المباني، أو مجموعة متقاربة في الوظيفة وهذه تمثل مركز ثقل في المعرفة والتجربة التي تكون تخصص غير منظور له فيها، لكن زهاء حديد تشذ عن هذه القاعدة حيث صممت ونفذت العديد من المشاريع المختلفة، من الجسور إلى المحطات، المصانع إلى قاعات الموسيقى، المتاحف والمكتبات إلى المباني السكنية والمكاتب ، المباني الرياضية وتصميم المسجد ، لكن هناك قاسم مشترك في جميع تلك التصميم 
هوالحداثة في الشكل والخيال المستقبلي في تصميم الفضاءات الداخلية والخارجية.
اهم تصاميمها :
ومن أهم تلك التصميمات : "نّادي الذروة" و "كولون" و "هونج كونج" (1982 ـ 1983 مشروع مسابقة) ، وكذلك تنفيذها لنادي "مونسون بار" في "سابورو اليابان" (1988 ـ 1989) ، ومحطّة اطفاء فيترا "ويل أم رين" (1991 ـ 1993)ودار أوبرا "كارديف" في بريطانيا (1993 ـ 1995 مشروع مسابقة) ، ومجموعة من أعمال أخرى تتضمّنُ توسّعات في مجمع البرلمان الهولندي في "لاهاي" (1978 ـ 1979)، وإسكان "ابا" برلين( 1983)، وبنايات لمكاتب إدارية متعدّدة ، وقاعات معارض ، ومشروع لتطوير المساكن ، وتصميم مركز للمطافئ في "فايل ام راين" بألمانيا ومرآب للسيارات في "ستراسبورج" بفرنسا ومضمار للتزلج على الجليد في النمسا، كما جاء بموقع الحضارة بالعربية.

ومن أكثر مشاريعها الجديدة غرابةً وإثارة للجدل مرسى السفن في "باليرمو" في صقلية 1999، والمركز العلمي لمدينة "وولفسبورج الألمانية" 1999، وكذلك المسجد الكبير في عاصمة أوروبا "ستراسبورج" (2000) ، ومنصة التزحلق الثلجي في "أنزبروك" (2001) . وفي المنطقة العربية تصميم متحف الفنون الإسلامية في الدوحة ، وجسر أبو ظبي الذي يقام على ساحل الخليج ما بين ارض دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة وجزيرة ابو ظبي .


----------



## looraanss (15 نوفمبر 2008)

زهى حديد وبس
المشاريع بالرغم من ضخامتها لكنها كثير ناعمة وها هي العمارة 
مشكور اخونا ونتمنالك الخير


----------



## اسمهااان (16 نوفمبر 2008)

تحياتي واعجابي بروعة ما تسطره وروعة ما يمطره قلمك..


----------



## المعمارى الطائر (9 يوليو 2009)

الصور اختفت هل هناك طريقة لرؤيتها 8/7/2009م


----------



## homaa (27 مارس 2010)

هاى يا جماعه انا مافى حاجه راضيه تفتح معاى هل من حل


----------



## nour89 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

لية الصور مش موجودة


----------



## sosyttaa (12 نوفمبر 2010)

اكيد زها حديد ......................روعة


----------



## محب للعمارة (15 نوفمبر 2010)

لها أعمال مميزة


----------



## طارق الاشقر (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مشاريع جيدة جدا


----------



## طارق الاشقر (31 ديسمبر 2010)

الرمادي قال:


> Phaeno Science Center
> 
> Wolfsburg, Germany
> 
> ...


thank you for pictures


----------

